# Experienced Biller/Coder/Manager Seeking Remote Work (New York)



## DMC1123 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am seeking a position in medical billing/coding/manager. I am looking for something remote in billing or coding or something onsite but may eventually be able to go remote. I have 7 plus years experience in medical billing and coding. Experience in Claims Processing, Charge Posting , Excellent knowledge of insurances: PPO, EPO, HMO, Indemnity, Worker's Compensation.. Extremely knowledgeable with regard to Medical Coding guidelines and coding techniques (ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS, and DRG's). Proficient in physician coding, inpatient hospital coding, outpatient coding, and facility coding, auditing, Strong knowledge of Anatomy & Physiology, Advanced Medical Terminology, Psychology, and Pharmacology. I have trained and oversaw a small staff of 5 as well. I have all the 2011 coding books and taking an online course ICD-10. Please contact me if you have anything available. Resume available. Contact me to discuss further. Looking for something ASAP. Either Part Time or Full Time.


----------



## cbuckhaulter (Jun 25, 2011)

I am an account manager for a billing service and I am looking for remote implementation and billing support staff.  If you are interested, please email your resume and 3 professional references to cbuckhaulter@nuesoft.com.


----------



## hbrown01 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Morning- 

I saw your posting on the AAPC website stating that you are interested in remote work. I work for a 3rd party auditing company in Jacksonville, FL. We are currently looking for remote coders/auditors. We would like coders who are willing to travel, but it's not a requirement. If you would be interested, please send me your resume to review.



Thank you and have a great day!

Holly 
hbrown@nationalaudit.com


----------



## rbandaru (Mar 7, 2016)

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,

Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.


Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.com


----------

